# Grizzly G0462



## ssgmeader (Jun 7, 2013)

Does anyone own a Grizzly G0462? I was thinking of buying a Jet1014vs but just saw that Grizzly is only about 100-150 more and has the outboard head and a 2hp motor. the RPM maxs @ 2400 whereas the Jet goes to 3600+. Thought on how these two compare to each other?


----------



## Tim Carter (Jun 7, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Does anyone own a Grizzly G0462? I was thinking of buying a Jet1014vs but just saw that Grizzly is only about 100-150 more and has the outboard head and a 2hp motor. the RPM maxs @ 2400 whereas the Jet goes to 3600+. Thought on how these two compare to each other?



i'm not sure that a comparison between a midi lathe (jet 1014) and a full size 16" lathe (grizzly g0462) is a good one to make. The 2 lathes are as different as night and day. One is made for small projects and the other is made for full size projects. The first question I'd ask myself is what do I really want to turn? If the answer is pens, bottle stoppers and small bowls, the Jet is a very good machine. If the answer is larger bowls, hollow forms and more substantial work, then the Grizzly is the better machine.


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 7, 2013)

the Grizzly G0658 would probably be a better comparison to the Jet. I have th G0658 and absolutely love it. It has outboard turning as well and is a midi lathe like the Jet. Its a presonal preference, and I would agree that it definitely should be based on what you intend to turn. I have a 3/4 hp motor and its variable speed and would highly recommend the Grizzly if you want to stay with a midi-lathe. Just my opinion..... whi


----------



## ssgmeader (Jun 9, 2013)

That's the thing I do a lot of pens and stoppers and ornaments but want to move up to bowls and hollow forms. I figured @ only 150+ more would it be worth the $ to get the Grizzly, with the outboard capability. Just seems like such a small price bump for a bigger lathe. Heck the Jet1221 retails @ 750 at the local Woodcraft, and doesn't offer an outboard turning option. Basically Im looking for a good Lathe to grow into at the right price point.


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 9, 2013)

ssgmeader I had that lathe. It has the reeves drive and the lowest speed is like 600. Not really slow enough to do big out of round pieces. Also I hated the bango. It's junk IMHO. Now after saying that, I did learn how to turn on this lathe. Ended up giving it to a guy I met that was looking for something bigger than his mini. Ended up getting the 18 inch grizzly much better lathe. For the price I guess it was worth it.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd suggest getting the biggest, highest quality lathe you can afford... If you really get the turning bug, it's unlikely to be your last lathe. You can turn little stuff on a big lathe, but you can't make big stuff on a little lathe.

Outboard turning is a neat feature, but it's one that few people actually use. Unless you get in to large wall sculptures, wooden sinks, or giant decorative bowls, I'd bet you rarely use it(if ever)... If you do get into those things, you'll probably want to upgrade to a massive lathe for the extra ballast and horsepower. Also, you really need variable speed if you're planning to go huge... Sometimes a few RPMs one way or another makes all the difference when turning something big, so set speeds are not compatible with large outboard turning in my opinion.

Since most folks 'upgrade' from their original lathe, resale value is something to keep in mind. Grizzly may make a fine lathe, but I don't think they hold value particularly well. That's not a reason to avoid the grizzly, but it's something else to factor in. 

Between the two lathes you listed, I'd probably get the grizzly just for the extra swing and horsepower.


----------



## hardtwist (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a Grizzley G0462. I've haqd if for about 2 years now and have no big complaints. The only things I would change with it is the slowest speed is around 900 RPM. Makes for extreme vibration if the workpiece is even slightly out of balance. Also, there is no reverse gear which makes sanding a lot more difficult. That said, I've found it to be a very versatile lathe and it meets all my needs from large bowls and platters to desk lamps, spindles, bottle stoppers and peppermills.
If you have any specific questions, I'll be glad to help however I can.


----------



## gridlockd (Jun 10, 2013)

I just bought a new grizzly 0462 last week, an upgrade for me from a shopsmith mark v. I have turned 3 bowls start to finish on it all between 7" and 12" in diameter. I have rough turned 3 more, and finish turned 2. I try to give objective opinions on my tools when I get new stuff, and although I haven't had it long, i'll try to explain my thoughts on it so far. 

-the lowest end speed is 560 rpm, (the book says 600). this seems slow enough for my needs. I try to round my blanks on the bandsaw prior to turning so i can't talk too much about severely out of round stuff. 
-the 2hp motor is enough to turn anything I want to turn.
-the banjo and height of the lathe takes some getting used to, but then again, I've been using a shopsmith, so not a great comparison. 
-fully variably speed would be nice, but it's not a deal breaker.
-there have been reviews that say the digital readout isn't accurate, breaks after a short time, etc. that remains to be seen for me.
-no reverse gear, that is true. but if you turn the power head outboard, you get the same ability to sand the other direction, which is a tremendous help for me when i'm trying to clean up that pesky end grain.
-the finish on the grizzly is not on par with a powermatic or a delta, but IMHO, it's a tool, and is meant to be functional, pretty doesn't matter a whole lot to me.

FWIW, I like my grizzly. the price was right, it was an upgrade, and currently it does everything I need and then some. will I upgrade in the future? quite possibly, but this one fits the bill for me now.


----------



## ssgmeader (Jun 10, 2013)

All great info. I've been running off of a Harbor freight bench top for the past year so just about anything is going to be an upgrade. I may go with the Jet 1221vs. I suppose outboard turning larger pieces is well off in the future a 12" swing should be sufficient for most beginner bowls and hollow forms.


----------

